# Puget Sound Area



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

I live in Seattle, Washington and would love to get together with other GTO enthusiasts. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

Man, this section is sooo busy!!! LOL 
Well, I am in the area, as well as the rest of Team NW Racing. We are a car club, that primarily participates in the Car Club Challenge drag racing series at Bremerton and Pacific Raceways.
We also have BBQs and cruises. If you are interested email me, or PM me. We do not currently have any GTOs in our club, but we would love to have some.
Primarily we are an F-Body club, but have Vettes, Mustangs, Impallas, Buick GSs, etc.... 
I will let you know when our next get together is. We have one in the planning stages right now.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*How close is "in the area?"*

I live in western Oregon, about 1.5 hrs. south of Portland. I was just thinking that I haven't seen anyone else driving a new GTO ever, at least that I can remember. I have been trying to think of ways to meet other owners. My wife and I could use an ocasional diversion from our 3 kids, other than work, of course. A nice saturday drive and dinner would be a welcome break from the routine. Anyone interested can PM me. 

Maximental


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

thanks for the e mail go girl , i dont know of any new gto owners groups in the state. there is nw legends gto club for the classics. i would also be interested in any get togethers. in the summer months the bugermaster on bothell everett highway has hot car gathering sat nights.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

max FYI pontiac prod figures show only 271 units produced in barbados blue m6 man you have the rarest color trans combo i would keep that baby stock forever. have fun. mine puts a smile on my face every time i get behind the wheel. :cheers


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

I just moved from Tacoma - does that count?


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

*Seattle GTO*

I am a GTOster in Shoreline. I think get togethers would be fun. I would also be interested in finding somebody with a red leather interior that would possibly prefer black leather seats, cuz I want red. BAD! I wish the dealer had one with red, or blue leather inside. I am also interested in that post about the Bremerton Speedway. I would love to go somewhere I could open it up and enjoy it without fear of getting a ticket or thrown in jail.


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

sno-rydr said:


> I am also interested in that post about the Bremerton Speedway. I would love to go somewhere I could open it up and enjoy it without fear of getting a ticket or thrown in jail.


Are you interested in drag, or road racing?
*Here* is the Bremerton Drag racing schedule.


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

Mostly road racing. Something where I could have fun with the handling as well as the acceleration.


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Since there is some interest in getting together, why don't we start by meeting at the Northwest Legends meeting on Saturday, Feb 5. Their web site is www.northwestlegends.com or you can PM me. I look forward to meeting other "modern" GTO enthusiasts.


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like it might be fun. I'll have to discuss this w/my wife, see if we can get my mother to babysit, etc.. I would consider bringing the kids to something like this, but they are still kinda young, and don't sit still well, etc...
It looks like you might be the only member w/an '04 GTO? Do other members appreciate your car for what it is, or do you get the feeling they're really not interested? -just curious. 
I'll let ya know what we decide, and thanks for the invite.

Maximental


----------



## LonnieS (Jan 22, 2005)

*RE: Seattle GTO Club*

Hey all,

I just wanted to introduce myself and invite you Northwestern'ers to get together with our club.

My name is Lonnie Santella. I'm a member of the Northwest GTO Legends. I'm also the webmaster, so blame me for any mistakes 

We're based in Seattle, WA. We've been around since about '84, and have grown and molded quite a bit. We still have a "small" club feel, somewhere around 121 members. We meet at the Bison Creek Pizza in Burien, every 1st Saturday of the month, at 5:00 PM (in the fall/winter) and 4:00 PM (in the spring/summer). We host a couple big events each year, along with some not-as-big events. We do a N.W. Musclecar Meet every Summer, which usually packs in about 180-200 cars, provided the weather cooperates. We're holding it at the XXX Root Beer in Issaquah for 2005. We also do a Mt. Rainier Run, an inter-club Picnic with the Goat Herders of Oregon, an annual holiday bash, Tiger Run convoy, etc. Here's something you might want to consider, though. One of the things that I think sets us apart from a lot of other clubs is our interest in our members. In 2004 we held two very successful car clinics in a giant warehouse in Woodinville. With two giant bay doors, and about a 150 yard stretch line indoors, we rotate our cars through like a convayer belt. Everyone gets serviced. It's great for members who have some trouble with various electrical/mechanical issues. I've been a member for 5 years, actually started as the webmaster first - was the treasurer last year. I've gotten to know pretty much everyone in the club - at least those who attend a function or two each year. We have a member who owns a 2004, most of us own classics - two are preparing to get a 2005. Several of us, including me, don't own a GTO (yet) - still on the prowl.

Sorry to take up so much room on this post - just wanted to let you know we're out there. We're genuine, love the cars - take care of our members. Give us a serious look. Hope to see some of you some day.

-Lonnie


----------

